# NEW Stickfighting Divisions for September Tourney!



## John J (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello Eskrimadors:

There will be 2 new divisions of stickfighting at our September tournament. Both events will be single-stick category and restricted to limited armor. Fighters will use the WEKAF helmets, gloves and groin protection (elbow/knee pads optional). Participants can choose between padded or regulation "live" stick categories. Rules and scoring are still under review. I will post a follow-up once the final details are available.  

Yours in the Arts,

John J


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 28, 2004)

Could you provide a link, or more details for me, and others who don't know you, or what it is you're talking about?  It sounds intriguing.  Are these tournaments videotaped?  Are the tapes for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## John J (Jun 28, 2004)

For the past 5 years Bakbakan International has hosted bi-annual tournaments. Participants have the opportunity to compete in an array of events from stickfighting (single/double), knife dueling, long sword, sword & dagger to grappling. This September we decided to give practitioners a chance to safely move up and play under more stringent conditions. We will still have a WEKAF category but hope to transition these new events as the  norm.

As stated the rules & scoring system are still under review. However, here are some ideas that we are working on: 

-strikes above the knee...so legs are open season  artyon:   
-thrusts to torso
-maximum no. of exchanges inside (head referees will be instructed to break-up excessive and careless exchanges and encourage fighters to move in & out)

We hope to have further clarification by end of July. You are welcome to visit www.bakbakan.com periodically or wait for my update. 

Yours in the Arts,

John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International
              &
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (S.W.A.C.)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 28, 2004)

Where is the tourney being held


----------



## John J (Jun 29, 2004)

The event is held at our North American HQ in Lodi, New Jersey. For directions, go to www.bakbakan.com

Yours in the Arts,
John J


----------



## Black Grass (Jun 29, 2004)

Will fencing mask be an option as opposed to the WEKAF head gear?

Regardless I will be there with possibly a contegent of players from Toronto.

The Bakbakan tournies are great as there are players from different styles. For me its one of the few places I get to try out my skills against other styles. All too often I spar the same people over over again.

In the past the has been, off the top of my head
- JKD/Kali
- Modern Arnis
- Vee Arnis Jitsu
- Pananadata
- Ateinza
- Doce Pares
- Bakbakan Ilustrisimo

With these new limited body armour divisions I hope more people come out. It would be great to see some of members of this board there.

"Warriors come out to playaaaa!"

Regrads,

Vince
Bakbakan Toronto


----------



## John J (Aug 6, 2004)

REMINDER: Our annual "Gathering of Warriors" is just a few weeks ahead. I've received a great response from players in Boston to as far out as KALIfornia. 

Event information as follows:

"LIVE" or padded stick 
Limited armor (gloves, groin, helmet....elbow/knee optional)
WEKAF helmet (fencing mask allowed providing BOTH participants wear them))
1 (2) minute round 
10-point must
Best of 3 rounds if a tie
Regulation stick 
Thrusts to torso ONLY
Strike anywhere ABOVE knee
No punching, kicking, grappling etc...
Disarms allowed but MUST be effortless w/no grabbing of weapon (i.e. snakes and handshots)
Event & pricing at www.bakbakan.com

Come test your skills and meet fellow FMA enthusiasts!

John J


----------



## John J (Sep 1, 2004)

Registration is OPEN! Here is the chance to test your "stickfighting" skills and to represent your style and/or organization. We've got some Arnis Lanada, Pekiti-Tirsia, Doce pares and Bakbakan/Kali Ilustrisimo players. 

If you aren't ready for a Dog Brothers Gathering then this is a great place to start. Enough talk and no excuses...come out and play in the limited armor, live stick event (so much for the sales pitch   )

John J


----------



## GAB (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi. 

Will you only be doing sticks? 

How about slicing through the thickest branch (Kris), throwing a spear, using a blow gun, shooting with a Bow (archery)?  

I am just curious regarding your FMA total package?:idunno:

Regards, Gary


----------



## John J (Sep 4, 2004)

Gary,

You can refer to the previous posts on the various events we offer at our tournament. Assuming you are not being sarcastic, I have no interest in the primitive weapons you described. 

You wrote>I am just curious regarding your FMA total package?

Clarify. Are you speaking of my personal experience, what I teach, the Ilustrisimo system or Bakbakan curriculum? 

John J


----------



## GAB (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi, 

Sarcastic, not at all. 
My son and I both, do all the items I mentioned. Part of the heritage of FMA.
I am sorry, I guess I did not read all the threads that good, I should have.:idunno: 

Ilustrisimo was known for fighting with a sword and knife also. (actually best known).:asian: I think we could easilly say "stone killer". No remorse, a true warrior. ( I know you know this and understand we don't do that now, I am just pointing it out)

Where others are known for the sticks he is one that stands out with the sharp edge weapons, also good with the stick.

When they wanted him to go into some sort of competition for the best, he addressed them with something like, "if you want me to fight for my title you will have to do it with a sword and knife! No challengers!

I was only trying to find out if you included any of what I mentioned, I am currently going to set something up like that, similar to a renaissance day.

Good luck, I am a westcoast person.:asian: 
Regards, Gary


----------



## TheMorningStar (Sep 13, 2004)

hey john, you can include 3 members of combate eskrima orehenal to be competing in the tournament-limited armor, long sword, and knife- give me a holler when you get a chance... my email is acting up again, and i dont have your number... take care..
-style


----------



## John J (Sep 15, 2004)

hello gary, 

just curious what system you train in that incorporates this weaponry in regular training. 

yes, the principles, strategies and concepts is what makes the ilustrisimo sword methods so effective...and it transfers well to blunted weaponry. yes,
the story of tatang you speak of is well known in the fma community. 

there was a post a few years ago on the eskrima digest that a group in the new england area called straight thrust kali was starting a sort of "sca meets the dog brothers" event. with interest, i tried contacting william schultz but never received a response. anyone know if this group still exist? i like the idea. keep us posted!

hey style,

i am sure your follow-up to mang rey will ensure the registration of your fighters. 

btw...to date we have players from:

bakbakan (ilustrisimo)
combat eskrima orehenal
pima academy (doce pares multi-system)  
imaf (doce pares multi / inosanto blend)
vee do kwon (vee arnis)
sabayan kali (pekiti tirsia)
combat arnis (modern arnis)
modern martial arts (japanese influence)
nisei-goju (japanese influence)

registration is still open. we want to see everyone in the limited armor events. 

john j
bakbakan international
           &
school for the warrior arts and combatives (swacom)


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Sep 15, 2004)

John,


I just saw this thread. I printed off the form and put it in the mail today. Is that still ok?

Lightweight/ sword and dagger/ Martinez Academy of Arms.

Also, I see a lot of armor requirements listed, that's not for S&D is it? I was planning on, fencing mask, cup, school T-shirt and sweatpants - no gloves.  If there's still time, you can take my photo from here - if not, don't worry.

Chris


----------



## John J (Sep 17, 2004)

hey chris,

i forwarded this post to master galang to give him a heads up on your registration. nothing has changed on the equipment requirements except for the new events.

please extnd my regards to maestro martinez.

john


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks John,

I'd sent the notice to the ladybakbakan@aol.com address on Wednesday as well, but I hadn't heard anything yet and I'll certainly give your regards to Maestro as well.  Unfortunately, he'll be teaching a seminar in Texas that weekend.

Chris


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Sep 17, 2004)

John,

Just saw my name on the list of registered fighters, thanks a lot.

Chris


----------

